# Loader Fluid



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a Ford 8N with a Dearborne front end loader on it. The loader model is I9-7I. The fluid reservoir is located in the framework of the loader. What type of fluid would someone recommend for that loader? I assume to drain the old fluid out would be a matter of disconnecting the hose from the pump. Anyone have an idea on how much it would hold?
Thanks.


----------

